# Offered a redfoot tortoise



## jstec (Feb 23, 2013)

While at work today I was offered a red foot tortoise by an older man who said it was to hard for his kid to take care of. My question is is there any way I could keep it with my baby leopard? I know they are completely different and have a different diet but part of me can't say no to a new baby red foot and the other half wonders if they could be kept together because I have no space to keep them separately. The more I think about it the more I realize it's probably not possible anyone have any input or ideas? I have a couple days to decide


----------



## mainey34 (Feb 23, 2013)

I would say no, just because they have 2 different needs. Besides bullying. I have a redfoot and a sulcata. Ive tried to introduce the two outside. The redfoot likes to nip at my sulcata which is half the size. So, my opinion would be. Its not a good idea.. too bad you cant get a enclosure for it. You would really enjoy a redfoot. Besides, you would have to quarantine the redfoot also...


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 23, 2013)

No. Completely incompatible species, from absolute different regions of the world. If you want to worry about mixing species, those are about two of your worst. You will likely end up with the death of one or both. Mixing species should only be attempted by the very experienced hobbyist, and even then it really shouldn't be done.


----------



## jstec (Feb 23, 2013)

That's what I thought just hard saying no to such a great pffer


----------

